
The Bad News about News: A Look at Changes in Media and the Internet's Influence - dpflan
http://csweb.brookings.edu/content/research/essays/2014/bad-news.html
======
dpflan
Thanks to @indubitable for adding a comment and link to this article in the
post about the Meredith and Time Magazine deal:

> _Comment_ :
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15785486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15785486)

> _HN Post_ :
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15784544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15784544)

